# Beetle engine swap AWV to APH how to ?



## VALDEMAR1011 (Apr 6, 2010)

Please help with any info I shoud know before starting this project.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why would you want to swap an APH in?
# APH engines have a "baby" K03 turbo--not same as AWV
# APH engines have a smaller Intercooler Less air through turbo = less boost.
# APH engines have Small Injectors, and 3 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator (sufficient for 150HP that’s it; maybe 160 max.)
# AWV is a "hardware 180 HP" motor. The APH is a "hardware 150 HP" motor. (ie Making 180HP AWV=software change; making 180HP APH=changing above parts)


----------



## VALDEMAR1011 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

I am looking in to buy a 01 beetle with a broken motor ,I have a APH sitting in my garage.


----------



## VALDEMAR1011 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

thanks for you're replay Beltanie


----------



## VALDEMAR1011 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (VALDEMAR1011)*

From my own research a 2001 had both APH and AWV how can I tell the difference as I only see this car in pictures


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Other than what I listed above, they are the same engine. It should swap right in no problem if you've got the ECU for the APH.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

some minor differences in hoses too.
theres a tab on the head that will have the code engraved.
aph is also a narrowband o2 sensor engine, meaning it's harder to tune for more power, especially if you want to go with a big turbo.


_Modified by water&air at 1:23 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle engine swap AWV to APH how to ? (VALDEMAR1011)*

APH has the bolt down Hitachi coil packs, while the AWV will have the pop down Bremi's (look smaller). 
That's the easiest way to tell from the engine bay.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Beetle engine swap AWV to APH how to ? (gt2437)*

Or he can look around the car, I think my engine code was on a paper showing all the options attached to the spare tire cover. I saved it and looked up all the codes.
I have heard that some of the AWV motors may have had smaller injectors and the baby K03 as well, but that could be wrong. my car is a 2001 AWV built in May 2001 and it has 317cc injectors and a K03-058 making it a hardware 180 but software 150 motor. 
Putting an APH motor in makes no sense. I'd rather have the AWV and just sell the APH. As long as the original motor was AWV, everything should jive right. If the original motor was APH, you can put any motor in. He can also swap parts over if the car still has some of its accessories from the motor included? 
So if his AWV broken motor has a good K03 sport attached, swap it to the APH. The bigger injectors too. This way it will still be a hardware 180 motor.


_Modified by zeusenergy at 6:43 AM 4-11-2010_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VALDEMAR1011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VALDEMAR1011* »_From my own research a 2001 had both APH and AWV how can I tell the difference as I only see this car in pictures


If that's so, then ask the seller to let you know which one it is. Tell him to look in the trunk under the carpet and spare wheel well for the tag that will say either APH or AWV. You'll want an AWV car, and you can swap just the short or long block of the APH in there to make it really an AWV.
EDIT: Only do this if you really want a new beetle turbo but can't other wise afford one. They are going for around $7000 right now in near perfect condition already driveable and fully maintained with reasonable miles. How much could you sell that engine for? 



_Modified by zeusenergy at 3:58 AM 4-12-2010_


----------

